
Strong and Light-Weight Metal Using Ceramic Nanoparticles - zaroth
http://wtexas.com/content/5256-strong-and-light-weight-metal-developed-ucla-research-team-using-ceramic-nanoparticles
======
zaroth
Seems like a pretty decent technical summary, but I'm not qualified to really
evaluate the specific merits of their new nano-mag.

I think the big advancement is in the technique used to evenly distribute the
nanoparticles? It sounds substantial especially if the technique works across
a broad range of metals and particles.

Infusing custom particles into metal seems like a big "next step" in metalurgy
(even call it alchemy). Someone will probably say 'they have been doing this
for years, this is nothing new' but it's nice to imagine we will soon be
getting to play with better metals.

I bet a lot of this science happens behind closed doors in labs funded by
Apple and such? A metal improvement for them is worth so much they would have
to invest in it.

